# How good is Chevrolet Spark/Daewoo Matiz for Dubai highways.



## mjuvale2001 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi! I am planning to buy a second hand Chevrolet Spark or Daewoo matiz in Dubai (capacity 1.2 ltr). Since I will have to commute daily on Sheikh Zayed, was wondering if the car will be able to make it. 

Also, in general how does Chev Spark or Daewoo Matiz do in UAE/GCC. Is the car reliable or does it break down every other day? Also, are the parts easily available?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome the the forum.
I cannot comment on parts, reliability or running costs of the car you mentioned.
My only observation is that they are a very small, underpowered car - this would worry me with the roads, driving of others and mix of larger & heavier vehicles that are here.
You would not have the power to get out of trouble and there is not much crumple zone around you, in an accident.
For these reasons, i would never consider using this type of car in Dubai.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree with Steve.

You see lots of those, especially rentals on the road, and people are using them, but driving slowly, and usually it's chicks driving them 

Why not Nissan Sunny?Toyotoa Corrolla? They are quite comfy, bigger, and good engine power for 140 kmh

As Steve said, safety is a factor, with huge cars around, windy conditions, such cars will be going left and right (ok, you just feel it, not literately, the are just light in weight)


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

The Chevrolet Spark is the lowest rated car on sale in the UK, scoring bottom in terms of reliability and driver satisfaction in major vehicle ownership surveys. I would also suspect it's safety is poor too. Unless you intend to spend your days in a breakdown truck or a hospital bed, I would look elsewhere.


----------



## mjuvale2001 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks everybody! actually I recently got my license and just wanted a small car to practice on (okay a lady this side so thought of Spark )

I have heard about Sunny quite a lot, problem is that Sunny is a bit big for a newbie like me.. so would be great if you guys can suggest a small car suitable to drive on Dubai highways


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mjuvale2001 said:


> Thanks everybody! actually I recently got my license and just wanted a small car to practice on (okay a lady this side so thought of Spark )
> 
> I have heard about Sunny quite a lot, problem is that Sunny is a bit big for a newbie like me.. so would be great if you guys can suggest a small car suitable to drive on Dubai highways


Sunny is by no means big (but yes, bigger than Indian standards). if you have driven before, it will probably just take a day to get used to it. Everything is designed here for bigger cars (including the parking spots).

If you are keen on a hatchback/cabriolet and if budget is no constraint then look at the Mini or Golf or Volvo (forget the model name)


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

Why not get a used car? You can get a Ford Focus (2009) for less than AED 30k. Safe, European made and very reliable cars.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

stay away from Chevrolet spark!! 

after renting it for a month I returned it, it's just not made to be used on highways


----------



## mjuvale2001 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks everybody! Not planing to buy spark anymore. 

Can somebody suggest a small budget car which is suitable for Dubai highways?


----------

